

Embeddable software rocks - feedus
http://feedusblog.com/detail.asp?c=933201&t=embeddable-software-rocks

======
ezy
Totally off-topic, I know, but I was expecting some kind of description of a
virtual quarry or code pebbles or something.

More on topic, this seems to suffer from the same lack of control that most
"cloud" software does. When they pull your link because your website is too
popular (or not popular enough), what happens then?

Not really a complaint, I guess, more of a question -- is this something that
comes up as an issue practically, or in most cases is it not an issue as a
site grows?

~~~
feedus
Excellent point.

Youtube was down this morning and the embedded videos were gone, too. That's
javascript widgets for you.

We built our service (Feed.Us) so if our servers & code burn in a fiery ball
of destruction, it won't effect your site.

